# Bucks Co.



## trosanelli

Has anyone seen any in Bucks Co. yet?


----------



## homeskillet

I'm in Bethlehem and I haven't been out, I didn't know if they even grew around here because I'm from Ohio. I am going to look around here and Bucks county today, then head to Virginia and look the next few days.


----------



## eric

checked my early spot last weekend and nothing yet. Cold spring is holding us back. Ground cover doesn't look even close yet. Hunting in Solebury Bucks County. Found my first ones here in 1986 and found them every year since.


----------



## lensblur

I've been poking around in some spots in southern Bucks that I know produce a flush every year. Nothing yet. Keeping my fingers crossed for this weekend. I looked over in Mercer County NJ last weekend, and all I found were ramps, which is fine, but no morels.


----------



## tohickonman

Found six grays in one of my early spots today outside of quakertown. Just poking through the leaves just need some rain and I think it's gonna be on. Gonna leave them to grow.


----------



## trosanelli

I was at Nockamixon and found nothing today.


----------



## trosanelli

Anyone seen any in Bucks County yet?


----------



## trosanelli

Found my first of the year. They are still a little small so I'm going to go back in a few days but the flush looks bigger this year than last year


----------



## monk

Found my first ones of the season yesterday in Lower Bucks County.....should be more popping up after this rain


----------



## trosanelli

monk said:


> Found my first ones of the season yesterday in Lower Bucks County.....should be more popping up after this rain


How did you do this weekend Monk?


----------



## trosanelli

My bro and I hit it big and found a new spot in Bucks.


----------



## trosanelli

Here's a pick from Friday's hunt.


----------



## monk

Only found a few... .looks like my spot is finished, found my last one Saturday.


----------



## redtop

monk I see you are still getting them in bucks I do a little hunting down there. I am not having any luck this year finding them, the season really sucks! trosanelli you are finding them like a pro I wish I could hit a patch like that!


----------



## trosanelli

redtop said:


> monk I see you are still getting them in bucks I do a little hunting down there. I am not having any luck this year finding them, the season really sucks! trosanelli you are finding them like a pro I wish I could hit a patch like that!


Hey redtop,
May 10th is a little late. I usually start looking for um around April 20th. Usually, April 20th the morels are still a little small but once you find a spot you can hit that spot later.

I didn't find any morels the first 2 years that I started hunting. I just put in tons of hiking and every year I find some patches and expand my range.


----------



## trosanelli

I am getting excited for the season to start. With all the cold weather we're getting it looks like the start late unless we start getting some seasonable weather.


----------



## Mr. Mushroom

Finally looks like we will have some warmer weather but no rain...


----------



## Mr. Mushroom

trosanelli said:


> I am getting excited for the season to start. With all the cold weather we're getting it looks like the start late unless we start getting some seasonable weather.


Couple of nice warm days! Do you think they are starting to pop or do we need more rain?


----------



## redtop

With these temps coming and the rain in the forecast it should start! I was out this weekend and it seems to dry, it was like walking on potato chips! If an area is partially lodged out in the same year before the morel season will the morels be stunted or will they be popping everywhere where the loging machines were traveling! This is the first time I came across this situation looking for morels. I know for certain other varieties that the shrooms grow like crazy after it’s lodged out but uncertain about morels. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## trosanelli

redtop said:


> With these temps coming and the rain in the forecast it should start! I was out this weekend and it seems to dry, it was like walking on potato chips! If an area is partially lodged out in the same year before the morel season will the morels be stunted or will they be popping everywhere where the loging machines were traveling! This is the first time I came across this situation looking for morels. I know for certain other varieties that the shrooms grow like crazy after it’s lodged out but uncertain about morels. Any help would be appreciated.


The logging situation should be interesting. I've never had the opportunity to check it out. Missed the parks in the area are logging out all the ash trees.

One of my best spots the area is closed for logging. It will be interesting to see how it affects one of my best spots.

I am wondering if it's going to make my spot better or worse.


----------



## redtop

trosanelli, that’s my same situation on this logging and never came across this picking morels. I do have many years of experience picking rams heads and yellow and brown stuppers, oysters red toppers boletes. When they thin or clear cut forest with the right trees it’s usually a shroom bonanza the next year sometimes the same but it depends when it’s happening. This has me worried that nothing is going to show this year! I’ll be checking it in the next few weeks and that will tell the story of what is going to happen.


----------



## trosanelli

I went out Sunday. It's still too early. The poplar trees didn't have leaves yet. I still haven't mowed my lawn. It looks like next week if we have some warm days. I've never seen the spring signs so late before.


----------



## trosanelli

What's everyone seeing yet? I was walking last week and still too cool but this week is looking better. Some rain in the forecast.


----------



## monk

I've been out a couple times in Lower Bucks last week but found nothing.....I'm gonna check again today


----------



## Frost

monk said:


> I've been out a couple times in Lower Bucks last week but found nothing.....I'm gonna check again today


I live in Lower Bucks and haven’t ever had any luck. I’m not asking for locations but could you point me in a direction of where to find them?


----------



## trosanelli

In our area I find most of them near poplar trees. Look for large stands of poplar trees with rich loom soil.


----------



## trosanelli

It took me 3 years of searching before I found my first spot.


----------



## eric schade

trosanelli said:


> It took me 3 years of searching before I found my first spot.


Stay away from my spots you stalker. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## monk

Found my first one this morning. Did a quick check on one spot on y way to work.


----------



## eric schade

monk said:


> Found my first one this morning. Did a quick check on one spot on y way to work.
> View attachment 15338


What part of Bucks? Not looking for location, just general area,south , north, central


----------



## monk

Found about a dozen Easter morning ,Lower Bucks County


----------



## redtop

monk said:


> Found about a dozen Easter morning ,Lower Bucks County
> View attachment 15952


I was down in near by counties (Chester, Montgomery on Monday and didn't find a one. I don't whats going on but I think it's to early. plus it looked like that area got a lot of rain, the ground was saturated with moisture and water. I think we need a lot of the warmer temps and sunshine.


----------



## trosanelli

eric schade said:


> Stay away from my spots you stalker. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


LOL! I have to get out to my spots before my brother. I showed him my spots and now he's poaching them. Never show your spots to anyone even family!!!


----------



## trosanelli

I found my first one in Central bucks today and my brother found two in upper bucks. After this rain, I bet we'll really start seeing them now.


----------



## Buzz

trosanelli said:


> I found my first one in Central bucks today and my brother found two in upper bucks. After this rain, I bet we'll really start seeing them now.


Never, ever? I would just like few to try them. A coworker told me of Ramps and the property in Mercer Co where she had picked them from. I have yet to go there this year but will not take ruthlessly. Of course I understand your apprehension. Actually, I want a foraging partner, and someone to go to the NJ Mycological group meetings/forays.


----------



## trosanelli

Buzz said:


> Never, ever? I would just like few to try them. A coworker told me of Ramps and the property in Mercer Co where she had picked them from. I have yet to go there this year but will not take ruthlessly. Of course I understand your apprehension. Actually, I want a foraging partner, and someone to go to the NJ Mycological group meetings/forays.


Where is the NJ myciological group based out of? I went to a few get togethers with Eastern Penn Forgers. But they were a little too far away and most of their meetings were on Saturday when I work.


----------



## Buzz

trosanelli said:


> Where is the NJ myciological group based out of? I went to a few get togethers with Eastern Penn Forgers. But they were a little too far away and most of their meetings were on Saturday when I work.


They meet at the Frelinghuysen Arboretum in Morristown, NJ. They have their first foray in 2019 May 4th. I would love to go but I am working that day. It is in Princeton so somewhat local and as close as they get I believe. If you ever want a hunting partner, let me know.


----------



## trosanelli

Okay Guys, It's time to restart the Bucks Morel Hunting Thread. What are you guys seeing out there? Anyone finding them yet. I am going out this weekend.


----------

